# Composers: why do you post compositions here?



## hreichgott

Prompted by more than one recent thread (by more than one OP) in which the composers seemed less than delighted by the feedback they received.

The poll here is public so that before commenting on a composition, considerate members can check to see what that composer's wishes for feedback are.

(I meant to allow people to check multiple boxes and to include an Other category... can't figure out how to edit the poll. Feel free to share other thoughts by posting!)


----------



## Inceptionist

I actually just tried to make a thread for my own composition :lol: , I guess it hasn't shown up yet since I don't have the authority or something. I think everyone will say they'll accept all criticism, but very few will actually mean it. I looked through a couple of threads and it seems people don't take very kindly to negative comments towards their work, which is expected, but if you post something and ask for opinions you should know not everyone else will like it and you should accept that.

Anyway, I posted mine (tried...) hoping for anyone to comment about it. If it's bad, say what's bad about it so I can learn. If not, then say why you liked it. I'd just like honest opinions to help in my composition I guess


----------



## Musician

All composers like to show off their work. What kind of a composer composes for themselves only without wanting to share it with anyone else?

Music is meant to be shared and enjoyed by all.


----------



## Mahlerian

Musician said:


> All composers like to show off their work. What kind of a composer composes for themselves only without wanting to share it with anyone else?


Someone who doesn't feel they've reached a sufficient level of proficiency to want to show their work to others, perhaps? I'm thinking of myself here.


----------



## Musician

Mahlerian said:


> Someone who doesn't feel they've reached a sufficient level of proficiency to want to show their work to others, perhaps? I'm thinking of myself here.


That's perfectly fine. I was talking about composers who feel they have reached a certain level, and would like to share them with people...


----------



## aleazk

When I post a piece, I usually consider it finished and functional in its own terms. I look for honest reactions to the piece.
I usually don't modify my pieces because of the feedback.
What I do is to collect the feedback and I analyze it. I use the conclusions for my next pieces. I prefer to work in that way.
I usually consider who's the member giving the feedback (e.g., if the member is professional or non-professional, the member's musical taste, my relation to that member, etc.). I also consider if what s/he says is a general feeling in the feedback or an isolated opinion. Also, I consider myself experienced enough as to answer a critique if I fail to see its point.
I analyze all those things and try to understand what they, as a whole, are saying about my piece.
So, my approach to feedback is neither accepting it in an acritical way or not accepting it at all. My approach instead is analitical.
If it says that the piece is good, then it's nice, of course. If it says that the piece is bad, then lesson learned, I move on to the next piece a little more wise.


----------



## aleazk

In the two years I have been on this forum, I have improved a lot as a composer, I think. And that was thanks to the feedback I got.
I want to give my thanks to two members: ComposerOfAvantGarde and PetrB.
When I joined the forum, my compositions were in a dreadful impressionist style. I remember that ComposerOfAvantGarde suggested to me, in a very non-pretentious way, to try a more "modern" language. And I simply tried it just for fun. That was an inflection point for me.
Later, PetrB's technical feedback was/is very useful and always insightful to me. I take his comments very seriously, since he has something I don't: experience.
If I have any value as a composer, it is in part thanks to my experience in this forum, and particularly to the feedback of these two members I mentioned.

Edit: I can upload some of those monstrosities if you want a good laugh.


----------



## Inceptionist

I actually just posted one of my own :lol: . I think everyone will say they accept all criticism, but very few actually mean it. I've seen what you mean where they take it offensively, which is natural, but I feel like since you're posting it for the purpose of having it critiqued you should accept others opinions. For my own that I just put up I'd be happy if anyone at all even commented on it. I guess people tend to take it personally, as the music they've created is sort of their "child" and they'll defend it to the death


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I post here rarely, most often I ask other musicians and composers for feedback and by that I am looking for criticisms of the work rather than praise. If I am told how I can improve a piece then I use this new knowledge for my next work, much like Aleazk does. 

I often read threads here and listen to/read the music that is posted especially to see what others are doing and what feedback they are getting. PetrB, Aleazk and a few others I take great interest in for their very detailed knowledge and helpful commentary. I find that by even reading feedback given in this forum I can gain a lot of new knowledge, learn some tips without having to post works of my own and I can get to understand how to analyse pieces better as well.


----------



## Aramis

Frankly, my darling, I don't know.

My first post ever was in this section. I've registered here back in 2009 to post my piece, one of my first attempts at classical composition. I was very awkward (though none of the pseudo-romantic sounding unoriginal kind of thing) and got me no response. Ever since, I have posted my progressing music from time to time, for four years, and the important, substantial and truely meaningful responses I got to remember are very few. 

My motivation is unprecise, I guess I just want to share my work somehow, anyhow, and being Outlaw Josey Wales in my local music community I have not much choice other than to post what I have on the internet if I want to hear about it from people who are actually into classical music, let it be just listeners or musicians/composers themselves. Given that, I'm open for anything from simple impressions of like and dislike to analysis and in-depth critique. All of that is more than welcome and though I can hardly say I'm getting much of either, I haven't stop posting so far.


----------



## BurningDesire

Can I say why I haven't posted my music publicly here? It would be because I haven't found a solid public online place were I feel comfortable putting it just yet. I do however want people to hear my music because I think I've written some damn good music so far :3 I can share it with you in PM if anybody is interested~


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: Go for BurningDesire's offer: I like what *I've *heard, and *very much*!


----------



## StevenOBrien

I feel that there are specific problems with all of my music that I can't identify. I have no idea what they are or how to fix them, so I post here in the hopes that someone will give me that one piece of sage advice that will suddenly make a lot of things fall into place, allow me to fix those problems, and ultimately become happier with the music I make.

It's also just nice to have people comment on and discuss your work in detail.


----------



## Crudblud

I'm a narcissist and I like the attention.


----------



## BurningDesire

Ingenue said:


> :tiphat: Go for BurningDesire's offer: I like what *I've *heard, and *very much*!


Thanks so much Ingenue ^^ thats so sweet of you.


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> I'm a narcissist and I like the attention.


You're an awesome composer and deserve the attention


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> You're an awesome composer and deserve the attention


Maybe. Still surprised I'm so well accepted here as a composer, considering that I am far outside the western tradition.


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> Maybe. Still surprised I'm so well accepted here as a composer, considering that I am far outside the western tradition.


That makes you like a badass rebel  everybody loves a badass rebel!


----------



## tdc

Crudblud said:


> Maybe. Still surprised I'm so well accepted here as a composer, considering that I am far outside the western tradition.


I don't think your music is far outside the western tradition. It is quite unusual that a composer of your ability knows little theory or reads music, but that knowledge is not really of importance when listening to your compositions which I think are closest to western modern art music. I hear influences from many classical composers in the pieces I've heard of yours such as Ligeti, Zappa and Xenakis.

Its great stuff. You, Aleazk and Burningdesire (and maybe others) should do a TC compilation recording sometime - I'd buy it.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

I don't know. I post my music here so people to listen to it and criticize it their own way but most of all be a true artist. I don't consider myself as an awesome composer. I'm just a person who enjoys making music for his own and others.


----------



## Crudblud

tdc said:


> I don't think your music is far outside the western tradition. It is quite unusual that a composer of your ability knows little theory or reads music, but that knowledge is not really of importance when listening to your compositions which I think are closest to western modern art music. I hear influences from many classical composers in the pieces I've heard of yours such as Ligeti, Zappa and Xenakis.
> 
> Its great stuff. You, Aleazk and Burningdesire (and maybe others) should do a TC compilation recording sometime - I'd buy it.


Oh sure, in the actual music there's all kinds of western influences, among other things, I just meant that as a composer I'm not classically trained, which has been met with less than positive responses in some other places. I suppose that says more about the friendliness of the community here than anything.


----------



## tdc

Crudblud said:


> Oh sure, *in the actual music* there's all kinds of western influences, among other things, I just meant that as a composer I'm not classically trained, which has been met with less than positive responses in some other places. I suppose that says more about the friendliness of the community here than anything.


I don't see why anything else is really relevant. Theory is just the means to an end.


----------



## Aramis

tdc said:


> I hear influences from many classical composers in the pieces I've heard of yours such as (...) Zappa (...)


Yes, Zappa is clearly in his music. He adopts certain feeling of humour and eccentricity, but when you can see eccentricity coming from easily identified influence, it gets sort of artifical kind of eccentrity. In some way I think Crudblud's works are original in highly unoriginal way.


----------



## moody

Inceptionist said:


> I actually just posted one of my own :lol: . I think everyone will say they accept all criticism, but very few actually mean it. I've seen what you mean where they take it offensively, which is natural, but I feel like since you're posting it for the purpose of having it critiqued you should accept others opinions. For my own that I just put up I'd be happy if anyone at all even commented on it. I guess people tend to take it personally, as the music they've created is sort of their "child" and they'll defend it to the death


As long as it's fair and the composer will know quite well.


----------



## maestro267

I personally believe the composer is always right, and whatever (s)he writes is absolutely their intention, and hence no need to criticize it. Best just to accept it and not say anything unless it's encouraging/constructive. "This is rubbish. I hate this" doesn't do any good for anyone.

Probably shallow of me or whatever, but I don't care. It's my opinion, and I'm allowed to have it.


----------



## HansMaestroMusic

I voted that I post my music here to share it, but don't pay attention to feedback. Although the sharing part is true, it's not that I don't pay attention to feedback. If feedback comes my way I'll definitely consider it, since that person took the time to consider my music. But it was the poll choice which best fit my answer


----------



## HansMaestroMusic

BurningDesire said:


> Can I say why I haven't posted my music publicly here? It would be because I haven't found a solid public online place were I feel comfortable putting it just yet. I do however want people to hear my music because I think I've written some damn good music so far :3 I can share it with you in PM if anybody is interested~


I'm curious to hear your music  But my curiosity is further aroused in the statement where you don't feel comfortable putting your music online publicly. Is it because a forum is not the proper avenue for you to share? Or because of the possibility of Copyright Infringement upon your works? Is there a specific audience that you have yet to find an online platform with?

Naturally I'm asking out of curiosity, but also because as a composer, it's nice to be able to share thoughts and thought processes with other composers.

All the best!


----------



## mmsbls

I have a question for composers who post their music. Do you see much (any) value in comments from people like me who have very little knowledge of theory? I'm often hesitant to post other than to say what I enjoyed about the work, and even then I feel a bit silly for commenting. If I don't enjoy a work, I feel that it's not appropriate for me to try to verbalize why. Anyway, if you do want feedback from people like me, what type of feedback would you like?


----------



## BurningDesire

HansMaestroMusic said:


> I'm curious to hear your music  But my curiosity is further aroused in the statement where you don't feel comfortable putting your music online publicly. Is it because a forum is not the proper avenue for you to share? Or because of the possibility of Copyright Infringement upon your works? Is there a specific audience that you have yet to find an online platform with?
> 
> Naturally I'm asking out of curiosity, but also because as a composer, it's nice to be able to share thoughts and thought processes with other composers.
> 
> All the best!


Well the main complication is that I'm trans, and so my legal name and how I'm identified is male, but I'd prefer to go by my feminine name and publish work under that. Its just the difficulty in not being sure how I should present my work. I hope to eventually have a place were I could host my music, make it available in a substantial way, so people can hear it easier ^_^


----------



## BurningDesire

mmsbls said:


> I have a question for composers who post their music. Do you see much (any) value in comments from people like me who have very little knowledge of theory? I'm often hesitant to post other than to say what I enjoyed about the work, and even then I feel a bit silly for commenting. If I don't enjoy a work, I feel that it's not appropriate for me to try to verbalize why. Anyway, if you do want feedback from people like me, what type of feedback would you like?


Of course I do. Anybody can have an interesting thing to say about music. I mean, if one can write brilliant music without knowing theory, it stands to reason one can have interesting and valuable ideas about music in general without needing to know theory (theory really just helps in articulating those ideas after all)


----------



## HansMaestroMusic

BurningDesire said:


> Well the main complication is that I'm trans, and so my legal name and how I'm identified is male, but I'd prefer to go by my feminine name and publish work under that. Its just the difficulty in not being sure how I should present my work. I hope to eventually have a place were I could host my music, make it available in a substantial way, so people can hear it easier ^_^


Given that Soundcloud and other such websites do have many artists to choose from, it would be smarter to create your own website, perhaps. But having one of my own, I admit it is a lot of maintenance and hard work to present your music in an easy to access way.

And in regards to your name, perhaps "doing business as" and artist name will relieve you from having to chose how to present and publish the compositions. But then again, I'm sure that's been considered already.


----------



## PetrB

It is both naive and terribly non-adult to expect to post or publish anything in any media which is considered "public," and expect only gushing praise.

*Anyone making a work available to any public can and should expect any and all sorts and qualities of comment from casual listeners all the way through to professional musicians / composers. Those comments from both lay and professional will range from the must idiotically meaningless to the most incisively intelligent and meaningful.*

The time when you or I made "a thing" and that thing got universally praised and further "things" encouraged was in very early childhood: universal praise just because you've "made something" should no longer be expected by anyone much past the third year of primary school, if not earlier yet. _(And no, New-agers, learning a level of expectation of what is good early on, if done right and relative to your age, does not rob you of a childhood _

I tend to check my work first with professional colleagues who are bluntly honest, incisive, and who more than quickly spot any weaknesses. They are highly articulate in matters musical and get straight to the point: all of that taking very little time, so practiced and sharp are they.

If I ever post a piece (I may still...) I will expect exactly what I described above, i.e. comments which are any and everything, both relevant and irrelevant.


----------



## Guest

Welcome back, PetrB. Why were you banned by the way? Not important now, but let me know by PM if you can be bothered to explain to me the machinations of the Mods.
To return to you post (#31): of course, if you post a work for public scrutiny, you must expect and accept a rainbow of responses, from the seriously critical/constructive down to the meaningless "Nice, loved it". I think for some posters it is a vanity thing (compare with the vanity press publication offers), others a way of testing the waters (but waters are deep and treacherous) ... 
If the composer is a student (and therefore we assume at Uni or Conservatoire with access to half decent performers) (s)he will normally have no real need of a forum such as TalkClassical, but why not give it a go anyway. Just accept that there will always be a lunatic fringe. This is the nature of society today.


----------



## PetrB

BurningDesire said:


> Well the main complication is that I'm trans, and so my legal name and how I'm identified is male, but I'd prefer to go by my feminine name and publish work under that. Its just the difficulty in not being sure how I should present my work. I hope to eventually have a place were I could host my music, make it available in a substantial way, so people can hear it easier ^_^


I recall all this now you've mentioned it. So it is clearly a non-musical issue, and I for one, not having ever thought of it let alone gone through it, think your gender / sexuality has really almost nil to do with the music.

I recall too, that you have another genre much more pop / political, in which the texts and import may be very much about and around this set of circumstances.

One name for one, another name for your more straightforward purely musical works.

You can copyright any work under any pseudonym you choose, as long as your "legal" name is on the form.

Just remember there was no detectable difference in the work of Walter Carlos as post-op Wendy Carlos. The resident had not moved: the house was remodeled.

So choose a name already!


----------



## Alleycat

I apologize. I should have posted under composers. This is my first time and I was not sure what to do. Please advise me of any other options and choices I should use. I've searched so long on the internet for the written compositions I seek, but to no avail. This is my last hope of someone helping me.


----------

